# heater



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have my betta in a 2gal tank and I make sure the water is between 75-80 degrees . He is doing great so I'm wondering do i need to buy a filter or not as long as I moniter my temp?


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry i meant is there a need to buy a *heater* not filter


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want to insure that your water temperature doesn't fluctuate, you can try this new mini heater for small aquariums and bowls: http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ters/T1/F45+0418+0016/EDP/44886/Itemdy00.aspx


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks fishy tha will werk perfect


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

thatsfishy @ Sat Apr 02 said:


> If you want to insure that your water temperature doesn't fluctuate, you can try this new mini heater for small aquariums and bowls: http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ters/T1/F45+0418+0016/EDP/44886/Itemdy00.aspx


can you use this in a breeder tank? I can't tell if it is completely submersible by the picture


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Specifications:
It is extra small: easy to hide in mini-tanks and bowls; extra safe-no glass to break; *completely submersible*, ideal for use in glass and acrylic aquariums; no damage if left running dry. For aquariums between 2 to 5 gallons; uses 7.5 watts; power cord is 6' long.

However, I wouldn't use it for breeding tank, since it is not adjustable. A breeding tank should be at 80F, I doubt it heats that high. And if you're breeding tank is above 5g, it won't do anything.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

does anyone know a site with a heater similar to that who will ship to Australia??


----------

